# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Mass Routine

## btpotter

I am new to powerlifting. I have never really done a lot of squatting or powercleans and wanted to put on some mass. Right now I am 27 years old, 6' 205lbs and about 13%BF. I usually lift with the major to minor principle and the antagonistic muscles principle routines. I am looking to switch up my routines and put on some more muscle mass. I was wonder if people could critique my routine that I just started this week. I am using the pyramid principle and adding 10 lbs per set. 



Monday
Powercleans - 5 sets of 5
Bench - 5 sets of 5
Squat - 5 sets of 5


Wednesday 
Powercleans - 5 sets of 5
Incline Bench - 5 sets of 5
Squat - 5 sets of 5 

Friday
Powercleans - 5 sets of 5
Standing press - 5 sets of 5 
Squat - 5 sets of 5

Tuesday and Thursday are cardio days. 30 Minutes running or on the elliptical.

----------


## vx1000

Looks decent. Two lifts I really like and would personally add in are the push press and power snatch. I am not exactly the best person to take advice from but it looks good. However, high frequency of a few major lifts is generally a sound option for strength gains, but this routine may lack the volume needed to gain some decent size gains.

----------


## btpotter

My Friday standing press is the push press. I have never done the power snatch. What would you suggest for volume?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

ur doing each lift 3x a week i would say thats plenty of volume just don't get burned out on doing the same thing everyday. and as long as ur going up in weight (or even reps) ur getting stronger add plenty of protein and water the size will come. you may wont to drop the cardio if ur bulking.

----------


## BgMc31

Overtraining, IMO, especially if your are going heavy in all lifts.

----------


## btpotter

I have decided just to drop the cardio and do 5 minutes on the bike to get blood in the legs before lifting. I also decided to do deadlifts. I am going to alternate deadlifts and powercleans for lifting days. What advice would you give then BgMC31?

----------


## BgMc31

If you are focusing on competing or eventually competing, you need to have one primary lift focus per workout. You can squat and dead in the same workout but one should be Max effort work and the other dynamic effort work (for speed). Throw in a couple accessory movements for the Dynamic exercise and be done.

The way you're working, is effective, but if you are trying to do max effort for each of those lifts, that often, you'll find yourself overtrained in no time. Now if you aren't going heavy on all lifts, then it could be ok, but its not conducive for strength.

My advice is to look at a more traditional 5x5 workout plan like the sticky on the main page. Or look into Wendler's 5/3/1 or Chad Smith's Juggernaut method.

----------


## btpotter

Do you think something like this would be a better routine or can you suggest something else?

Monday/ Thursday
Dead Lifts - 5 sets of 5
Squat - 5 sets of 5
Pullups- 5 sets 10
Curls – 5 sets of 10

Tuesday/ Friday
Push Press - 5 sets of 5
Bench Press - 5 sets of 5
Incline Flys – 5 sets of 10
Tricep Ext 5 sets of 10

Wednesday/Saturday/Sunday-Completely Off

----------


## BgMc31

Keep your accessory lifts in the 2-3 sets, 12-15 reps. There's no need for 5 sets in for accessory lifts.

----------


## MR-FQ320

you might still be over training with that programme also, once you start you will appreciate the days off, i followed a 5x5 progamme this time last year and had good results, you might want to go with

Monday - workout A
wednesday - workout B
Friday - workout A

Monday - B
weds - A
fri B

and so on, keep a log of your progress and every session add a weight on, even if its only 1.25 kg a side.

----------


## btpotter

BgMc31-That is what I am going to do 3 sets for accessory lifts. How many accessory lifts should I incorporate in my routine? I also ordered the Wendler's 5/3/1 off amazon. Thanks for the suggestion. I wanted to order Bill Starr's book also, but it was pretty expensive.

MR-F0320- I think that is what I am going to do. I was also thinking maybe doing an on workout A day then off day then on workout B then off day and so on. What do you think?

By the way thanks for the advice fellas. You guys have been great.

----------


## lifter65

you definately did good by ordering the book, you need to gain more knowledge in creating a program, also deadlift twice a week and four times within 2 weeks PLUS everything else is OVERKILL, keep deads to once a week at the most

----------


## btpotter

Ya I probably went a little over board with the power moves. I haven't really been doing them and I am tired of my number being so sissy.

----------


## lifter65

> Ya I probably went a little over board with the power moves. I haven't really been doing them and I am tired of my number being so sissy.


yeah thats understandable, just remember you dont grow in the gym you grow from recovering

----------


## BgMc31

Great job in ordering Wendler's. You only need to incorporate 2-3 accessory lifts per power movement.

----------


## btpotter

BgMc31 do you think mon/wed/fri or every other day is a better split for the routine?

----------


## BgMc31

depending on how heavy you go on your deadlift and/or squat days (at or above 90%), I would take up to two days off in between.

----------


## lifter65

whos gonna be the first to click the links?

----------


## btpotter

Alright so I got the 5/3/1 book in. I decided to do the 5/3/1 with the big but boring assistance work. My numbers right now are deadlift 315 max, squat 275 max, military press 175 max and bench 315 max. Right now I am at 200 pounds 6'. I know my squat number is low, but leg presses really don't equate to squats. Been really neglecting squats and deadlifts in my training. Starting this Monday. Keep everyone posted about my gains. Thank you everyone for the great information.

----------


## lifter65

your damn right that leg presses dont hold a candle to squats, im excited to see how much stronger you become, itll be a little experiment kinda

----------


## BgMc31

Good job Btpotter. My oldest son is about your size (just a little taller), I started him on Wendler's this summer. His maxes are a little better than yours but it'll be interesting to see how you both progress on it.

----------


## btpotter

Ya lifter 65. My buddy and I were working legs a couple months ago and my leg press was at over 900 pounds and i destroyed his 7 something. We got on squats and he made me look like a little girl. That is when I decided to start hit power moves. 
Thanks BgMc31. Ill keep you updated on my progress. Are you living in Vegas? Right now I am in south Vegas by South Point.

----------


## BgMc31

I'm on the completely opposite end of town from you. I'm at the NW side in the Centennial Hills area (Durango and 95).

----------


## btpotter

I was thinking me and your son could lift, but you guys are pretty far away. Too bad.

----------

